

Porn, Ning and the Internet - reitzensteinm
http://blog.pmarca.com/2008/01/porn-ning-and-t.html

======
wmf
IMO the real story is not that Ning has porn but that several blogs decided to
write scaremongering posts about it.

------
mattmaroon
That's really the only sensible policy on their part. Far too many
sites/investors are leaving tons of money on the table due to their moral
qualms.

